# 2009 and 2010 RS differences



## horizon1967 (Jun 8, 2008)

Thinking of getting a RS frame.Is there any differences between 2009 and 2010 frames apart from the paint job.I am 5ft 9.75" tall and I am wondering would a 56 frame be the right size.I have asked two different bike shop owners one said a 56 the other a 54.

AS the frame is expensive I want this bike to fit me perfectly.


----------



## horizon1967 (Jun 8, 2008)

Oops I am in fact 5ft 9.25",this makes sizing much simpler.


----------



## mjengstrom (Apr 20, 2009)

I dont believe there are any differences other than color. My recommendation though would be to get a fit first to make sure the geometry of the RS is right for you. If it is, they will also be able to recommend a size. This should cost around $125 - $250 and if its the same place where you are purchasing your frame/bike, they may credit this towards the purchase. If you are spending a few thousand dollars on a bike, you definitely want to make sure it fits.

For reference though, I am 5'10.5" and have a 88cm inseam (34" inseam for pants) and ride a 56cm RS with a 90mm stem. I probably could have fit on a 54 also, but it would most likely compromise my options for adjustments down the road.


----------



## horizon1967 (Jun 8, 2008)

mjengstrom said:


> I dont believe there are any differences other than color. My recommendation though would be to get a fit first to make sure the geometry of the RS is right for you. If it is, they will also be able to recommend a size. This should cost around $125 - $250 and if its the same place where you are purchasing your frame/bike, they may credit this towards the purchase. If you are spending a few thousand dollars on a bike, you definitely want to make sure it fits.
> 
> For reference though, I am 5'10.5" and have a 88cm inseam (34" inseam for pants) and ride a 56cm RS with a 90mm stem. I probably could have fit on a 54 also, but it would most likely compromise my options for adjustments down the road.


Thanks for the reply,if I get a 56 I will proberly need a 80mm stem!!! and because the bike has such a high headtube in the 56 my saddle and handlebar will be level!! Handlebars might even be higher,thats not want I want at all.So I am going for a fit next week,just too much money to waste if its the wroung size.


----------



## Tommy Walker (Aug 14, 2009)

I am 5' 10" and have a 56 with a 90 stem; fits perfect. I think in other frames I would fit a 54, but the geometry on the RS is obviously much different with the higher head tube, so I can see why the comment was made by the shop that suggested a 54.


----------



## horizon1967 (Jun 8, 2008)

Tommy Walker said:


> I am 5' 10" and have a 56 with a 90 stem; fits perfect. I think in other frames I would fit a 54, but the geometry on the RS is obviously much different with the higher head tube, so I can see why the comment was made by the shop that suggested a 54.


How is the handling with a 90mm stem.Just today I was on a ridley excalibur,its a medium for all intends its a 56.Its geometry is very like a similar to the cervelo except the head tube is 5mm shorter.There was 2 10mm spacers and 1 5mm spacer.It felt fine it felt perfect.Now I am in a really not sure what size frame to get.

I have been to 3 cervelo dealers,two said a 54 is the way to go one said a 56 was the best fit.None had a 54 or a 56 built now I am thinking may be its not meant to be.I have in the past bought a bike that felt too big and too small!!


----------



## mjengstrom (Apr 20, 2009)

horizon1967 said:


> I have been to 3 cervelo dealers,two said a 54 is the way to go one said a 56 was the best fit.None had a 54 or a 56 built now I am thinking may be its not meant to be.I have in the past bought a bike that felt too big and too small!!


How did they determine this? Did they put you on fit bike, take measurements and talk to your riding, past injuries, etc..? If not, then they are most likely just guessing. If you are concerned about buying a bike that is either too small or too big, I would recommend working with a qualified fitter to help you with your purchase. Most likely they can make either bike fit you (using spacers, different stem lengths/angles, etc... But the goal is to fit you to the bike, not the bike to you.

I thought this was an interesting post that may provide you with some additional information:
http://www.fitwerx.com/ask-a-tech-should-i-go-with-a-bigger-or-smaller-frame-size

BTW, I dont have any issues with using a 90mm stem on my bike.


----------

